# ET200s fällt für ms aus



## frederico (18 Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen

an einer cpu414-3 PN/DP betreibe ich einen profibus 
daran hängen 29 slaves dann noch pa bus wandler 

jetzt kommts 
der erste teilnehmer hinter der cpu ist eine et200s mit e/a/ai/aa 
seit geraumer zeit steigt mir diese erste station für 1-2 ms aus 
in der diagnose sehe ich das alle di und do weg waren und die station wieder da ist
wir haben schon alles gewechselt was man wechseln kann
neue spannungsversorgung
neue et + endplatte
kontrolle der anschlüsse
alles ok

die teilnehmer hinter der et bleiben alle am leben also kann es nicht die leitung sein

hat jemand einen tip

grüsse


----------



## o.s.t. (18 Februar 2011)

EMV ?
Irgendwelche Störfaktoren in der Nähe? Frequenzumrichter und dergleichen?
Schütze oder andere Induktivitäten ohne Spulenentstörung? .......?

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## frederico (18 Februar 2011)

ja ein paar relais sind im schrank
aber schirm und potentialausgleich erde alles ok
hinter dem schaltschrank gibt es den gleichen noch mal und der macht keine zicken


----------



## JesperMP (18 Februar 2011)

Kabel probleme kann "lustig" sein.
Das es keine Probleme gibt hinter der ET200S station ist keine garantie gegen kabel fehler.

Ich wurde ein Profibus Analyser kaufen oder mieten.


----------



## frederico (18 Februar 2011)

so ein teil hatte ich aber kein ergebnis

wenn ich aber im erstn strang mit der et liege und das kabel ist def. würden die anderen teilnehmer mit ausfallen
die et ist die erste staion hinter der cpu

der tester bekommt den fehler nicht mit denke der ist zu langsam für dieses problem


----------



## JesperMP (18 Februar 2011)

frederico schrieb:


> wenn ich aber im erstn strang mit der et liege und das kabel ist def. würden die anderen teilnehmer mit ausfallen
> die et ist die erste staion hinter der cpu


So einfach kann man nicht konkludieren.



frederico schrieb:


> der tester bekommt den fehler nicht mit denke der ist zu langsam für dieses problem


Doch. 

Wir habe ein tester von diesen typ verwendet:
http://www.softing.com/home/en/pdf/...s-dp/D_IA_22E_0606_PROFIBUS_Tester_PBT3_Z.pdf

Es kann warten bis ein Problem erkannt wird, und dann nimmt es ein snapshot von was passierte.


----------



## thomass5 (18 Februar 2011)

Wieviel Teilnehmer hat dein Bus? 29xSlave + 1xCpu + 1xPA ist schon 31. Oder hängt da noch mehr dran?

Thomas


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Februar 2011)

Welche IM151 ist im Einsatz? Ich habe auch immer öfter Probleme mit den Dingern. Heute morgen hatte ich einen Anruf, der auf den selben "Aussetzer" schließen läßt. Vor kurzen das selbe bei einer anderen Anlage.

http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=42402&highlight=IM151


----------



## frederico (18 Februar 2011)

die et ist eine 151-1aa05-0ab0

teilnehmer habe ich 29
einige messungen
2* et
waagen
frequenzumrichter
1 s7
dann einen umsetzer auf pa bus dahinter sind weitere 15 pa bus slaves


----------



## frederico (18 Februar 2011)

und den tester haben wir hier von indu-sol 
der erkennt aber nix


----------



## JesperMP (18 Februar 2011)

Wie sehen die trendkurven aus.

A-gnd
B-gnd
A-B

?


----------



## frederico (18 Februar 2011)

wir haben nur die kabel durchgemessen aber ohne oszi
oder wie meist du das mit den trends
alle signale dieich in die cpu bekomme kann ich in wincc darstellen
aber daten vom profibus habe ich so nicht


----------



## JesperMP (18 Februar 2011)

Mit der Profibus tester wird spannungskurven erstellt womit man fast alle probleme sofort erkennen kann.
Der Profibus tester kann sogar die kurven speichern so dass man ein "snapshot" bekommt in den moment das ein problem erkannt wird. 
Ohne diese funktion sind einige probleme praktisch unmöglich zu identifizieren.

Eigentlich verstehe ich nicht wie du diese kurven nicht gesehen hast obwohl du ein Profibus tester verwendete.


----------



## JesperMP (18 Februar 2011)

Ich habe was falsch geschrieben.

Die tester die wir verwendete war nicht der version von Softing, sondern dieser:
http://www.procentec.com/profitrace2/

Auf die web-seite siehst du ein paar besipiele von die gennante kurven.


----------



## frederico (18 Februar 2011)

das frage ich mich gerade auch
ich erinnere mich nur an eine liste mit den teilnehmern auflistung anzahl, antwortet nicht .... darin war alles ok keine anzeige von fehlern
aber trends hm....


----------



## MarkusP (18 Februar 2011)

Wirkliche EMV-Probleme wirst Du mit einem Tester auch nicht finden, ich spreche da aus leidvoller Erfahrung. (monatelange Fehlersuche, auch durch Spezialisten, im Endeffekt waren es DS-Motore (keine Umrichter!) die die Fehler nachweislich verursachten)

LG


----------



## frederico (18 Februar 2011)

hier in den schränken ist nur steuerung keine fu,s keine lastabgänge
potentialausgleich wurde gezogen


----------



## MW (18 Februar 2011)

Wenn immer nur diese Eine Station aussteigt, sollte man auch mal versuchen die Diagnose dieser Station auslesen bevor man sich kostspielige Testgeräte kauft/mietet. Eine ET200s wird von Step7 auch als als ausgefallen gemeldet wenn nur eine Karte in der Station einen Fehler hat. Dies kann man ganz einfach durch auslesen der Slavediagnose mit dem SFC 13 herausfinden bzw. diesen Fehler ausschliessen.

Siehe hierzu dieses Handbuch ab Seite 40.

Erst wenn dies nix bringt und auch keine Physikalischen Mängel in der Busverkabelung bestehen, sollte man sich mal jemanden ranholen der sich mit dem Profibus auskennt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Februar 2011)

beim ziehen des Potentialausgleichs wird oft schon der größte Fehler gemacht.
Die meisten ziehen einfach nur ein dicken Kupferdraht auf die Erdungsschiene,
dieses reicht aber bei einer Hochfrequenten Störung nicht aus, dieser dicke
Leiter bekommt diese einfach  nicht weg. Es sollte da ein Feinstdrähtiger Leiter
verwendet werden und zusätzlich, wenn möglich verbindung zu großflächigen
Stahlkonstruktionen gesucht werden.


----------



## marlob (18 Februar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> beim ziehen des Potentialausgleichs wird oft schon der größte Fehler gemacht.
> Die meisten ziehen einfach nur ein dicken Kupferdraht auf die Erdungsschiene,
> dieses reicht aber bei einer Hochfrequenten Störung nicht aus, dieser dicke
> Leiter bekommt diese einfach  nicht weg. Es sollte da ein Feinstdrähtiger Leiter
> ...


Dazu hier ein Link zu einem Dokument von Rittal. Da wird so einiges gut erklärt
http://www.rittal.de/downloads/TechInfo/de/http://www.rittal.de/downloads/TechInfo/de/EMV_Praxis.pdf


----------



## frederico (18 Februar 2011)

ich hoffe und denke mal das ist ok
im schrank sind erdungsschienen 
und die schränke sind aus kunststoff
die et lief ja ein paar monate ohne probleme
und es wurde nichts geändert (hoffe ich)
es sei den eine maus hat ein kabel angefressen


----------



## Sockenralf (18 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

tausch mal den Busstecker VOR, AN und HINTER dem Sorgenkind



MfG


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Februar 2011)

frederico schrieb:


> hier in den schränken ist nur steuerung keine fu,s keine lastabgänge..


Vielleicht liegt's daran. Bau mal einen FU ein ;-) !



frederico schrieb:


> ..wir haben schon alles gewechselt was man wechseln kann
> neue spannungsversorgung
> neue et + endplatte
> kontrolle der anschlüsse
> ...



Sind die Sockel auch getauscht oder überprüft worden? Einen Fehler, den wir auch schon einmal hatten, war ein Kontakt im Sockel (K-Bus oder Power), der einige Millimeter zu tief eingegossen war. Zum Glück kam der Kontakt absolut nicht zustande s.d. der Fehler noch bei uns in der Werkstatt gefunden wurde. Ein "bisschen Kontakt" wäre jedoch fatal.


----------



## JesperMP (18 Februar 2011)

frederico schrieb:


> in der diagnose sehe ich das alle di und do weg waren und die station wieder da ist


Ich lese dies als ob der Station komplet weck war (OB86 wurde aktiviert). 
"die station wieder da ist" bedeutet das OB86 aktiviert wurde bei wiederkehrender Station, oder ?
Wenn so, dann liegt das Problem im Profibus Netz oder in IM151.
Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, liegt das Problem innerhalb von der ET200S Station, z.b. Klemmenmodul nicht richtig gesteckt o.ä.

Genau was steht im Diagnose Puffer ?


----------



## MW (18 Februar 2011)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> tausch mal den Busstecker VOR, AN und HINTER dem Sorgenkind



Warum den jetzt dieses ????

Wir wissen ja bis jetzt immernoch nicht ob die Station wirklich ausfällt oder ? 
Vielleicht sollte frederico einfach mal das untersuchen, die Diagnose auswerten kostet nix, willkürlich alle inbetracht kommenden Bauteile tauschen kostet nur unsinnig Geld und kann lange dauern.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (18 Februar 2011)

ach ja, kommt mir bekannt vor.. hatten soetwas die Tage auch (ebenfalls ET200).

Also PA war wichtig, jeden Busstecker kontrollieren!!! Schirmauflage und die Richtungspfeile der Stecker beachten..da hatte unsere Werkstatt etwas geschlampt 

Und nicht nur den Bus von der CPU aufgesteckt analysieren sondern auch mal von dem anderen Ende!


----------



## franzz (19 Februar 2011)

Ich würde versuchen herauszufinden, ob gleichzeitig mit diesen Störungen irgendwas anderes in der Anlage passiert.

Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem, und konnte dann (nach langer Suche) feststellen, daß die Station immer nur dann ausgefallen ist, wenn ein bestimmtes Ventil angesteuert wurde. Offenbar hat die Spule des Ventils beim Abschalten so hohe Spannungsspitzen erzeugt, daß der Profibus/die ET200 ausfiel.

Bei der baugleichen Anlage daneben (2 Jahre älter) gab es nie Probleme


----------



## frederico (21 Februar 2011)

ich sehe in der diagnose das die digitalen input und output ausgefallen sind und der ob aufgerufen wird
nach 1-2 ms steht in der diagnose "stations wiederkehr" mit der adresse 8

wir werden den stecker noch mal tauschen und die module überprüfen

vielen dank für eure tipps


----------



## JesperMP (21 Februar 2011)

frederico,

wenn ich deine Einträge richtig verstanden habe, dann hast du ein Profibus tester zur Verfügung.
Kabel und andere Teile zu tauschen ist eine Möglicheit, aber wenn du ein Profibus tester hast, dann versuch mit dieser Tester die eigentliche Ursache zu finden. Wie gesagt, man kann es angeschlossen bleiben lassen, und wenn die Fehler auftritt, macht es ein Diagnose von die Fehler.


----------



## MW (21 Februar 2011)

frederico schrieb:


> ich sehe in der diagnose das die digitalen input und output ausgefallen sind und der ob aufgerufen wird
> nach 1-2 ms steht in der diagnose "stations wiederkehr" mit der adresse 8
> 
> wir werden den stecker noch mal tauschen und die module überprüfen
> ...



Hast du die Slave Diagnose mit dem SFC 13 ausgelesen ???
Einfachster Weg wäre hier, wenn du im OB 82 ein Merker setzt wenn diese Station eine Meldung sendete und mit diesem Merker den SFC 13 im 
OB1 Zyklus einmalig aufrufst und die gelesenen Daten in irgendeinen DB schreibst.


Wie schonmal erwähnt, wird bei einem Ausfall in der Station (1Karte) gleich die ganze Station als ausgefallen gemeldet. Deshalb muss der Fehler nicht Zwangsweise in der Busphysik liegen (wo von hier aber scheinbar alle überzeugt sind  ), zumal bei dir ja immernur die selbe Station ausfällt.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (21 Februar 2011)

frederico schrieb:


> ..nach 1-2 ms steht in der diagnose..


Buslänge und Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit wären noch mal zwei interessante Faktoren. Selbst wenn sie im Rahmen liegen, der Bus wird im Grenzbereich des Machbaren nicht unbedingt stabiler.


----------

